# Haunted New Orleans info...



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right forum. I figured "off-topic" would be the best fit.
I'm going to New Orleans in a couple of weeks and wanted to visit some of the haunted places, tours, swamp and voodoo stuff. Any suggestions?
Cheers,
ET
PS This is embarrassing, I was born in New Orleans, so I should know. But I grew up elsewhere.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

New Orleans is an amazing city! I've been there twice and I can't wait to go back!! I ended up staying in the French Quarter both times, and I highly recommend it.

First off, skip the ghost walking tour. It was pretty lame.

Definitely check out Saint Louis Number 1 Cemetery. A beautiful cemetery where Easy Rider was filmed. See the tomb of voodoo queen Marie Laveaux, and also check out Nic Cage's bizarre pyramid tomb. I found the manner in which people were buried there throughout the years to be very fascinating.

Jean LaFitte's Blacksmith Shop Bar is the oldest bar in the country, and is supposedly haunted. I didn't experience anything, but it was a cool place to grab a drink (or five) and hang out.

Definitely go get some authentic voodoo dolls at Marie Laveau's and Rev. Zombie's. Total tourist traps, but lots of fun!

On my last trip, I stayed at the Bourbon Orleans Hotel, which is reportedly haunted as well. One night, while having a drink at the bar, I felt a hand brush down my arm. My wife didn't do it, and we were at least 15 feet from the open door, so it couldn't have been the wind... 

We also grabbed an expensive cab ride to go check out the legendary House of Shock. Worth every penny. Best haunted attraction I have ever been to!!

Outside of that, ask any of the local bartenders for the best haunt-related things to see. They'll know better than any guidebooks.

Have fun and have an Abita Amber for me!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I went in Feb. for Mardi Gras. Absolutely loved everything about NO. Stayed in the Garden district, one block from the streetcar line. We used Cajun Encounters for a swamp tour and a City/Cemetery tour. The swamp tour was great and the only misgiving about the City/Cemetery tour was the short amount of time in the cemetery. Marie Laveau's shop was really interesting. We also did a jazz club on Frenchman street, D.B.A., and heard the local band Treme'. So many things I would have liked to do, so little time. Our hotel had numerous brochures with things to do and I am sure all other hotels have the same. Whatever you end up doing, have a great trip


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas, I will definitely do all those, especially the cemeteries and the Marie Laveau's. 
One thing I experienced, that was awesome, was that my cousin got married at Anne Rice's house (which used to be an orphanage). Just the creepy doll collections we worth it. And I did have my share of drinks at Laffite's. We'll see what this time has in store for me. I've been to NOLA many times, but never for any haunted/voodoo reasons until now.
Thanks again!
ET


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Have a ball!!! We went a few years ago and had the BEST time! We did the VooDoo tour of one of the cemeteries which was really fun and informative. The Garden District tour is cool too, I was able to pet Anne Rice's dogs during that. There is so much history there and we also did the Honey Island Swamp Tour. If you get a chance, have dinner at The Court of Two Sisters, that was one of my favorite places in New Orleans.


----------

